# Womit /etc/fstab editieren

## gugelhopf

Hallo,

Ich habe mir gestern die Gentoo CDs heruntergeladen (1.4) und stecke nun in der Installation fest. Leider habe ich nur ein bisschen Erfahrung mit graphischen Installationen von Linux. Da ich so gut wie nie eine Shell benutzt habe, komme ich ein einem Punkt nicht weiter. 

Ich habe eine stage3 Installation (ohne GRP) gemäss der  Installationshilfe für x86 Systeme durchgeführt und bin beim Punkt 15 stecken geblieben. (Anpassung von fstab ans System). Dort heisst es, man solle die Datei an sein System anpassen. Inhaltlich hab ich damit kein Problem, nur womit kann ich die Datei editieren? Ich habe versucht die gängigen Editoren aufzurfen in dem ich "pine","joe","emacs" und "vi" bzw. "vim" eingegeben hab (jeweils ohne Ergänzung). Als Antwort kommt immer nur ein "command not found". Dann hab ich "emacs /etc/fstab" und "vi /etc/fstab" eingegeben und wieder ein "command not found" als Ergebnis bekommen.

Wenn ich "cat /etc/fstab" eingebe, erscheint die Datei so wie in der Anleitung beschrieben, also noch nicht an mein System angepasst.

Vielen Dank für das Lösen des Knotens schonmal im voraus.

----------

## think4urs11

kurz und knapp: 

```
nano -w /etc/fstab
```

HTH T.

----------

## gugelhopf

Danke, jetzt ist alles klar

----------

## amne

Die hier folgende Diskussion über diverse Editoren wohnt jetzt in ihrem eigenen Thread:

 :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=134511&

----------

